# Removal costs



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

I realise we've had numerous threads relating to removal companies in Dubai for basic domestic moves, but I would like to ascertain what you constitute as a decent charge for those who've replied singing praises of certain removal companies. 

I'm due to move within next 3/4 days and could well do without the hassle of packing and wrapping up stuff but one quote I've received so far seems astronomical as the amount of stuff I shall be moving would measure up to a studio rather than the 2-bed villa I'm currently in.

Not sure if I'm being ripped off but then again I am in Dubai........... 

Anyone care to share what charges you received that you felt was an adequate deal?

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

you can expect to pay between 1500 - 2500 for a branded removal company and upto 1000 for a few guys and a van.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Jimbo


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

If your looking for them to pack your things as well i would go with a branded company. I hired a few guys with a truck in the past and although it was fast it turned out to be wrong move. I was pi$$ed off to say the least at the end of it and would have happily paid professionals instead.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep CDN have heard of some horror stories like this - wise in hindsight eh? I shall go with profs as same thing happened to me on my last move. God knows how they managed to chip an inch thick glass table. GRRRR


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> wise in hindsight eh?


More like Geniuses in hindsight.


----------

